# Rosetta Stone vs. Byki



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Hello folks.

The Lord has asked me to take a 4 semester German sequence starting this fall, and despite my parents insisting that I take something else, I stood firm on it. 

*For the record, I was never directly "ordered" not to take it, so I was able to negotiate my way through and get them to go along with it.*

Now, they think I'm gonna fail it and be on academic probation. OK, cue it up now *I've been hearing this tune since March in my head.*

[video=youtube;K7yOzw4zAOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7yOzw4zAOI&[/video]

So...I've been looking around for various language software for German, and have ran into two different ones. 

1) Byki (They've got free and iTouch App versions, so I'll use this regardless)
2) Rosetta Stone: German

I'm pretty much in a deadlock. Byki wins it with price ($70/$250+), user created modules, and having portable applications (iTouch/iPhone - $8). Rosetta wins it with reputation and method of teaching.

Any recommendations for which way to go?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Start. Not take . Definitely could have worded that better.

I'm not that good Josh LOL!


----------



## puritanpilgrim




----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Can you elaborate Josh?


----------



## Prufrock

Josh's point aside, I might just wait until you start the class. You're already paying good money for that. Ask the professor what he would recommend for supplementary aid, and he will probably be able to recommend something that will best reinforce the structure of the text book and class.


----------



## rbcbob

Joshua said:


> When did the Lord ask you to do this? How do you know it was the Lord? You may mean well to say such things but you're treading on thin ice when you make statements like "The Lord told me," etc. and they're things which are not derived from the Scriptures, the only rule of faith and obedience.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

Brother Bryan,

You might find it helpful to explore more what biblical guidance from God truly entails, this short book "Just Do Something", this bit longer book "Step by Step" by Pettyor or this more technical book: "Decision Making and the Will of God might prove helpful reads for you on the subject. David, one of my fellow bloggers, recently did a series of posts on the first book I linked to.

A key biblical text I would refer you to is Deuteronomy 29:29 which lays out the difference between God's secret will (which is unknowable for us) and His direct revealed will which is quite simply: "that we may do all the words of this law." In other words, as Christians we are only directly guided to follow the Scriptures. So, when it comes to making decisions regarding God's will for us, we have the moral guidance of the Scriptures that provides guidance, but, we must also rely on fallible wisdom. A simple example: when considering who you should marry the Scriptural guidance from God is clear - you must marry a Christian if you marry (2 Cor. 6:14 - Don't be unequally yoked). But should you marry Christian lady A or Christian lady B? Well, that's where developing wisdom (meditating on the Proverbs is helpful here for developing wisdom) and seeking Godly counsel come in. Speaking to your pastor is a great place to start if you're seeking to understand God's will for you. If you are looking for a Reformed Baptist Church in the Atlanta area, you might want to check out Berean Baptist Church with Pastor Jerry Slate. Or, one of my fellow bloggers (Chad Bennett who's PB name is "Bennett" you can search for him on the site and get contact info) lives in Atlanta and can refer you to good churches in the area.

Every blessing,
Pastor Chris.


----------



## TexanRose

I use the free vocabulary programs from Byki to study Spanish. My mom uses Byki to study Hebrew, Romanian, and a few other languages. We are both quite happy with Byki. We haven't tried the paid-for Byki or Rosetta Stone, so can't help you there.


----------

